# carniolans v/s italians



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh you can see the color differance easy. I like that. Next you need to add some cordovans and you will have a reall nice contrast of colors. Good pics.

Who's Tim Arheit?


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

Tim owns and operates Honeyrun Apairies and raises some awesome queens, I got a couple off of him last year, good producers, gentle to work with, good prices. Yes some Cordovans would add all kinds of color to the picture. Tim is a member of this forum. Nice pictures!


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

too bad I only have one hive of carniolans. the other queen didn't take. I am going to try a couple more next spring 
Tim is excellent! http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/


----------



## Bonterra Bees (Aug 30, 2009)

balhanapi said:


> clickable thumbnails... hope you can see the color diffence. Carniolans are from Tim Arheit.


So Which is which?


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Carnies are the lower pic. Predominantly blackish abdomens.


----------

